# Newby Needs Help.



## silverflyer (Feb 9, 2009)

Can anyone tell me where I can get a mineral glass tension ring, for an Omega Cone Quartz watch.

I have a new crystal, but no tension ring.

Thank you,

Bruce.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

You could try CousinsUK


----------



## silverflyer (Feb 9, 2009)

Griff said:


> You could try CousinsUK


Thanks again Griff, will give them a try.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

silverflyer said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > You could try CousinsUK
> ...


I know that their code for the crystal in my cone was 'Omega TN5195 Mineral Glass'. Don't know what the retaining ring was though, but that might help them find it if they aren't sure.


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Who. Me? said:


> silverflyer said:
> 
> 
> > Griff said:
> ...


There is no crystal retaining ring on the SM ' cone '. if that is we are refering to the same model....198.0018, 0008, 0011 etc, etc...

Regards keith


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Maybe I'm thinking of the wrong thing? Mine has a white plastic ring that the crystal pushes into.


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Who. Me? said:


> Maybe I'm thinking of the wrong thing? Mine has a white plastic ring that the crystal pushes into.


That will be the white plastic ring that the crystal pushes into..... 

Not sure these seals are available from Cousins...you will need to give them the model ref No...inside the caseback..so they can check.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

KEITHT said:


> Who. Me? said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe I'm thinking of the wrong thing? Mine has a white plastic ring that the crystal pushes into.
> ...


They are.  BTW: Happy Birthday!


----------



## silverflyer (Feb 9, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> KEITHT said:
> 
> 
> > Who. Me? said:
> ...


Thank you all for your help, I have emailed Cousins and await their reply.

Thanks again,

Bruce.


----------

